# Paulks Pasture WMA



## pbplayer1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone turkey hunt there?? Ive never been but im thinkin of givin it a try this season.


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 1, 2007)

I plan on going over there with the long bow and do some walk'n an hunt'n. I've been down here in Brunswick for a year now and have'nt had the chance to do any hunting at all. I've never been in there either, I plan on a little drive through first, then do a day or two walk'n and look'n around. Might even take the ole smoothbore flintlock out as well. I don't know for sure, but it looks like it should have a turkey or two hang'n around in there. 
Jerald


----------

